# Bismarck Bowfishers?



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone around Bismarck bowfish? I'm an avid bowfisherman and cant wait to head out, I'd like to get to a flooded field with spawning carp if that exists around here. I miss those days back from high school, being able to walk a flooded field in knee high water.
Let me know if you want to got out! :beer:


----------

